# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  nolvadex during and after cycle???

## weswes5715

i am about to run my 2nd 10 WEEK cycle of sustanon 350 and eq. After my first cycle i didnt really run my pct right and im still confused about what i should do and my biggest concern is getting gyno because i feel like my nipples were effected after my first cycle. I have Nolvadex , when should i start taking it? During my cycle and/or at the end? How long and how much? please help asap and sorry for not being that knowledgeable about PCTs.

----------


## peachfuzz

stats?

what do you have planned for post cycle this time?

what does your injection schedule look like?

-only run after unless you begin to experience side effects on cycle.

if you are that worried about gyno then run some arimidex during the cycle at .25mg ED or .5mg EOD

----------


## rogue01

Peach, what would be the negative of running nolva or clomi during the cycle...would it slow down the gains or just not really needed until sides show up?

----------


## peachfuzz

^both

----------


## Bigdogg77

Not to butt in on your convo guys but I'm in the same boat started uni test 400 three weeks ago. My pct is in place, my question is how long do I take nolvadex and arimidex ? Give me an idea of when I should start the arimidex and for how long do I take it also I know to take the nolva only if signs of gyno appear. When I start nolva how many mgs a day do I take and for how long do I take it? Thanks bro's!!

----------


## peachfuzz

Nolvadex is used for post cycle. 

the only use for it on cycle is if signs of gyno begin to manifest. if so start nolvadex at 40mg immediately and lower to 20mg ED until completion of cycle.

as far as arimidex . some people will say only run it if needed. personally i prefer to run it throughout the cycle at .25mg ED or .5 mg EOD and drop it before post cycle. reduces chances of gyno, bloating, bp and makes for easier recovery...

----------


## weswes5715

ok im running 
1.5 cc of eq for 6 weeks
1.25 cc of sustanon for 8 weeks
30 to 40 mg of var for 4 weeks
Does this sound right?
So no nolvadex during my cycle
but for how long should i run it?

----------


## 2jz_calgary

ive known lots of guys to run nolva at 20mg every day just to combat possible gyno. Some say it hinders gains but i say better safe than sorry. Im gonna run nolva at 20mg a day my whole cycle.

----------


## peachfuzz

> ive known lots of guys to run nolva at 20mg every day just to combat possible gyno. Some say it hinders gains but i say better safe than sorry. Im gonna run nolva at 20mg a day my whole cycle.


just run adex like i said. save the nolva for post cycle.

----------


## ericjordan27

I usually wait 3 to 4 weeks in a cycle before i start my nolva at 10mg a day. I jump it to 20mg a day for pct. Im on test 400

----------


## Bio-Active

> ok im running
> 1.5 cc of eq for 6 weeks
> 1.25 cc of sustanon for 8 weeks
> 30 to 40 mg of var for 4 weeks
> Does this sound right?
> So no nolvadex during my cycle
> but for how long should i run it?


You have to explain things to us in mg. we don't know what it means when you say cc's because we don't know what your gear is dosed at. Run your AI during your cycle to keep estrogen under control as stated above and pct should consist of serms nolvadex 40/40/20/20 Clomid 100/50/50/50

----------


## leroy1990

hey im pretty new at this im going to take test 300 with sus 250 im take 1 ml each a week tuesday and thursday i wanted to chuck in some d bol or winstrol pills but wanted to know how much dosage i should take through the cycle of the pills and when to start them and finish them.... and what pct after i should have and the dosage and when should i start my pct after me cycle... and how long for thanks

----------

